# lick granuloma



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

I posted ages ago about Arthur licking his paws until they get sore. He fixates on one spot when the mood takes him and licks at it until he gets to the skin, then makes it red and sore :-(. 
Anyway he has been really good and left them alone but a month or so he got what we thought was a grass seed in his paw which started the cycle up again. We have managed to stop him on this paw and the fur has grown back but last week the poor boy got stung in his other paw which started him licking the other paw and we are having the devils time trying to stop him! We have cream from the vets and we have resorted to putting his leg in one of the girls socks (the sock of shame we call it) to stop him actually getting to the skin 
I have done loads of reading on lick granulomas and they it says that then can affect some dogs for life and it is really hard to stop, even is you do the dog can start doing it again months or years later :-( Has anyone else ever had a similar situation with their dogs and if so any tips to stop/divert him from doing it?


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

My um has a Shih-Tzu, who started licking his paws after my dad died, which we put down to stress. The vets prescribed all sorts of things and even the groomer recommended stuff but nothing has worked to stop him. The only thing to try and do is to take his mind off of it. He now has pinkish paws but at the grand age of 14 he is really spritely and nobody believes his age. Sorry I can't be of more help as I know it can be very frustrating.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Kaye, Arthur also has pinkish paws where the fur eventually grows back, we try distracting him and give him things and chews and stag bars, kongs, I actually dont think there is much else we can do, I just feel sorry for him, its like picking a sab you cant stop itching it but you know your making it worse!! x


----------

